# Vitamins, Minerals & IMMUNITY Supplements, Glandex and Salmon Oil question



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Hello everybody,
Charlie & I haven't been here for ages and we both hope all of you are doing great.
As some of you might remember Charlie's a KING of picky eaters..he can go without a food for 2-3 days, if he doesn't like what's in his bowl.
I've tried ALL brands and I mean all good/organic/wholesome brands available in stores and online.
He doesn't even like treats :blink::huh:....except of those chicken jerky ones, which cost me an arm and leg these days, since I buy only USA made products.
For the past year we settled on 3 brands of organic and grain free kibble and Solid Gold Green Cow tripe food and TRIPETT tripe food mixed with Organic Pet Superfood DIGESTION supplement to avoid any diarrhea.
Charlie was doing fine, but lately he's been up to his good ol' tricks refusing the food, having his glands full,....you have an idea.
I've been doing the research once again due to the gland issue and came across this Glandex powder. Does anybody here actually use it?
I also read I need to up his fiber intake, so I ordered some doggie fiber supplements as well.

The vet did all the tests and Charlie's digestive system is fine.....blood work all perfect, skin and coat looking fine and he doesn't have one cavity or tooth issue and he's going to be five, so at least there we are good.

I'd like to ask, if anybody here uses any supplements. I'm interested in Missing Link well blend plus (with glucosamine), Solid Gold Seameal and any opinions on Wild Salmon oil.
My main goal is to work on Charlie's digestive health, possible food allergies (diarrhea), immunity and some bone health wouldn't hurt either, lol.
I will definitely buy Organic Pet superfood IMMUNITY powder, because it has a Cordyceps listed as one of the ingredients, but wanted to hear, if anybody has any experience with Missing Link products, Solid Gold seameal and also a Salmon Oil.

Thank you so much for ANY help or suggestions .

Katie & Charlie


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Katie,

Sorry you are having problems. My previous dog Chardy had stomach issues... and when she was in a flare she wouldn't eat. 

I ended up doing a home cooked fresh diet with supplements that my holistic vet helped me with. One was a probiotic (RX-biotics) and Digestive Enz from the same RX brand. I don't have experience with what you asked about but eventually I was able to stop the digestive enz and she did really well. 

Chardy could not tolerate any commercial pet food out there. I tried everything there was. But she did great on a home cooked and for the most part it solved everything. It took about 3 weeks of home cooking and I never looked back.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Carol,
thank you so much for your response. I've been home cooking for Charlie, when he had one of his diarrhea outbursts, but after 2 days he would not touch the bowl...It's been a constant fight to feed the little guy. Since the day 1 he was like this. We never feed him human food (unless it's an organic cooked chicken), I try to stick to the feeding schedule, etc...he just doesn't like the food. When he's in the middle of his "food fit", he won't even touch grilled meat or bacon....and that is pretty crazy considering all dogs love "human junk food"...

I've been considering the raw diet, but need to do more research on the topic.

Thank you again for taking the time to respond to my post.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

You are welcome. If it is any comfort, I do feed Stella and Chewy raw and mine have done well on it. Raw isn't for everyone and there is so much to consider with maltese and protein %'s. They can have MVD even with normal liver values-- I am not sure if Charlie has any of the symptoms of vomiting or diarrhea etc but a BAT would give you an idea if you have never done one and then you can rule it out.


----------

